# More Straps



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are a few straps i made, if you want one pop over to the sales section.

let me know what you think!!! - Good or Bad


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

They look really good. I wish I could do that. :thumbup:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

luckywatch said:


> They look really good. I wish I could do that. :thumbup:


tbh its not as hard as ppl think, ive just started making a few , obviously not as good as above but this is my very first attempt at a strap and the first time ive ever done anything with leather and needles etc.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeh, its dead easy - and you dont really need any special tools at all!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Edb1984 said:


> Yeh, its dead easy - and you dont really need any special tools at all!


are you using a skive for thining the ends? or something else? all i have atm the leatherworking is an awl and have been using a combination of a cut throat razor and a stanley knife to feather the end pieces, everything else im using is for something else or ive made it to suit (2 pieces of wood with 3 bolts thru as a clamp to hold the end's while the glue is drying) , a felt wheel on the dremmel to finish the sides , a fork to mark the stitch holes - and various other things that are used for something else


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

same here, i only have an awl,

i use a kitchen knife for all the cutting - but its a top of the line Damascus steel one so i can get it razor sharp and it holds a edge - yet the blade is nice and stiff so i can control the thickness of things. i did use a Stanley knife to start with but it was flexing with the pressure needed to do some of the cuts so i gave up on it and i cant find my cut throat anywhere.


----------

